# Alfalfa question



## Tmaxson (Jan 9, 2013)

I've read different places that it's not good to give bucks and wethers alfalfa, but I've also heard it's ok in moderation.  So what's right?  I recently starting giving all my goats a small amount of alfalfa once or twice a week and they love it so I was just wondering.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 9, 2013)

All of my goats, bucks, does and wether get free choice alfalfa. I also feed them grain in verying amounts, more for pregant and latcating does, and it goes down from there. The breaders that I know in my area all feed alfalfa free choice as well, with gain verying greatly betwen the farms.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 9, 2013)

Giving male ruminants alfalfa is actually beneficial because it contains high amounts of calcium. The diet needs to have at least twice as much calcium as phosphorus. If you feed grain, alfalfa will help the Ca ratio, but if you don't feed grain you might just want to stick with grass hay since in most cases it is a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 9, 2013)

ok sounds good.  I do feed a very small amount of grain to the boys and of course they get free choice grass hay plus I also spoil them in the winter with cutting down small pine trees since they have cleared out what they have in their fenced area and they have access to the pasture area which right now is mostly wild onions/garlic for a bit each day.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Giving male ruminants alfalfa is actually beneficial because it contains high amounts of calcium. The diet needs to have at least twice as much calcium as phosphorus. If you feed grain, alfalfa will help the Ca ratio, but if you don't feed grain you might just want to stick with grass hay since in most cases it is a LOT cheaper.


Yup


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 9, 2013)

Just a note in my area the only "hay" I can get is alfalfa. There are a dozen or so fields with in a five mile radius of me. I would have to search for grass hay.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Just a note in my area the only "hay" I can get is alfalfa. There are a dozen or so fields with in a five mile radius of me. I would have to search for grass hay.


Lucky!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey just head out here and you can have the same problem.  During growing season all I have to do is keep an eye open. Most of the time I can get it right out of the field. For the most part I can get it between $5 and $8 a bale. The size of the bales varies quite a bit thou.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 9, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Hey just head out here and you can have the same problem.  During growing season all I have to do is keep an eye open. Most of the time I can get it right out of the field. For the most part I can get it between $5 and $8 a bale. The size of the bales varies quite a bit thou.


I AM SOOOO JEALOUS

In No. CA we pay 18.50 a bale from a feed store and maybe 14 from a grower. We too have alfalfa fields near us, alot of them; doesn't seem to help my pocket book. You are very fortunate.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 9, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I AM SOOOO JEALOUS
> 
> In No. CA we pay 18.50 a bale from a feed store and maybe 14 from a grower. We too have alfalfa fields near us, alot of them; doesn't seem to help my pocket book. You are very fortunate.


*

X2. I just bought a bale this morning and it's up to $19.99.  *


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay, now I don't feel so bad.
I just bought some alfalfa over the weekend and paid $8/bale.
I knew I was paying too much, but I just wanted to get my hands on some and it's not easy to find here.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 9, 2013)

Will I get in trouble for mentioning that we scored 100 bales of slightly stemmy but pure alfalfa for $4 a bale delivered.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Will I get in trouble for mentioning that we scored 100 bales of slightly stemmy but pure alfalfa for $4 a bale delivered.


WELLL YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Thanks a lot!   

Just Kidding....    good for you! 14-16 here in NC...


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 10, 2013)

we pay 14$ a bale for pure alfalfa. Very nie quality We get neighbor discounts


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 10, 2013)

We can't get straight alfalfa hay around here, so I do pellets and second cutting grass hay.  I have  a standing order for my hay every year, had to double it this year.  I pay 3.25 a bale.  Going alot higher this year because of the drought.  Get to know your hayman.  If he can count on you to buy every year, the price per bale maybe lower.  Thankfully my hayman doesn't try to gouge everyone now that hay is in short supply.  I pay the same price no matter how scarce.  If you want to make friends with anyone it's the hayman I have found.   I will have to find more now though since I won't have enough with the new additions.  But I will go to the farmers I know around here and give my "poor goats almost out of hay" story and I am sure I can get it for a good price.  Nice to have had sons that helped hay for so many farmers...I just go to the door and say "Hi I'm Chris's mom, I know he hayed for you so was wondering if you are selling any or know of anyone?"  Works like a charm.  When they find out I don't want 300 bales they usually sell me some.  Most have gone to the big round bales, not my favorite, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

We get pretty nice prices on our hay and our hay people are great people.

btw I love helping come hay time.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> We get pretty nice prices on our hay and our hay people are great people.
> 
> btw I love helping come hay time.


You aren't helping anyone cut alfalfa around here though?

You aren't feeding your Kikos' alfalfa are you?

I bought 2 bales of square bales of alfalfa before for $17.50 each.  That's the only time I've every bought alfalfa.

I get 4'x5' (900lbs) round bales of coastal for $35 dollars.  I could drive a ways and get it for $25.

I could drive a ways further and get 4x5 round bales of peanut hay for $20

You ever fed peanut hay?  If you could store hay it would be worth it if you could buy in quantity.  My father in law just bought 340 bales of peanut hay for his cows.  It's the closest thing grown locally to alfalfa.  But it's only available in the fall.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> You aren't helping anyone cut alfalfa around here though?
> 
> You aren't feeding your Kikos' alfalfa are you?
> 
> ...


Oh no. The Kikos get grass hay only, no Alfalfa at all.

I don't know of anyone that even grows Alfalfa here. I help a bit in grass hay right in my area though.

I get 900-1000 pound round bales for 25$ delivered. Told ya the hay guys are good. Can and do get square bales for $2.50 also delivered. And I get grass hay only.

I may look into that. That's interesting. Does it go for the Alfalfa price?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's $20 per round bale. It's really cheap because it's a byproduct of peanut production  Good stuff.  You can only get it east of 95, further east the better.  My wifes' dad get's it delivered on flatbed, but he's in Wayne County.  They grow peanuts in Nash and Edgecombe county, I think most of his is grown in Greene or Lenoir.

I've heard that some people have tried to grow alfalfa, but not very well

Have you ever heard of perennial peanut?  Google it.

It's not a peanut, but a true legume hay they grow in S. Ga and N. Fla.  I've seen it before when I went to GA this summer and bought some goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

> No, it's $20 per round bale. It's really cheap because it's a byproduct of peanut production  Good stuff.  You can only get it east of 95, further east the better.  My wifes' dad get's it delivered on flatbed, but he's in Wayne County.  They grow peanuts in Nash and Edgecombe county, I think most of his is grown in Greene or Lenoir.
> 
> I've heard that some people have tried to grow alfalfa, but not very well
> 
> ...


That's not bad. I may look into it but I can't go far for hay and I've got a ton of people right here with grass hay. Some have really good grass hay and some...well it's grass hay.

Yeah Alfalfa doesn't grow well here. More of a Western thing I think.

That's interesting but again, can't and really wouldn't go that far for hay. haha Rather use stuff fro around here.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > No, it's $20 per round bale. It's really cheap because it's a byproduct of peanut production  Good stuff.  You can only get it east of 95, further east the better.  My wifes' dad get's it delivered on flatbed, but he's in Wayne County.  They grow peanuts in Nash and Edgecombe county, I think most of his is grown in Greene or Lenoir.
> >
> > I've heard that some people have tried to grow alfalfa, but not very well
> >
> ...


The perennial peanut is just that "interesting" I know you are a curious guy. Thought you might be interested in something not available around here.


For raising goats, we can get grass hay at a good price, no reason to do different. 

But, I know you and your partner are interested in grass fed beef. That's why I mentioned the peanut hay.  If you are raising grass fed cows, the peanut hay is something to think about.  Most people who raise beef cows in eastern N.C. get peanut hay in the fall, particularly if you have a large heard, because it' so good and so cheap. But, like I said, you need to be able to buy a large quantity.  FIL bought 340 bales at one time for beef cows.  He needed 400 bales, but couldn't line it up.  He's got 75 cows though.


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 13, 2013)

I just bought some alfalfa hay for 6.00 a bale. They loved it so much they passed on the grain today and when start for the hay.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

I pay about $21.00 to $23.00 per bale for three string square bales of alfalfa that weigh between 100 and 120 pounds. It's high but it's very,very good quality with tiny stems and lots of leaf.  Nothing gets left for waste with it.  If i had a tall enough barn id be buying the 3x3x8s or 3x4x8 bales at about $185.00, unfortunately i cant get my tractor or bobcat under the hay barn....... such a bummer.  The quality is slightly less, but the savings...... 

That said, I am looking now for some decent coastal round bales for the sheep. I won't feed the horses coastal anymore, too many colics on it.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Jan 13, 2013)

I got the three string 100-125 pound bale around Christmas for $23.00. The only time I feed alfalfa is right before and right after they kid. With grain, one bale can last me two weeks for two nannies. The grain I buy is cheaper than the alfalfa. I give mine free choice winter grass that was cut last spring. My dad runs a cattle operation, so I get round bales of hay for free when I do some work for him. A round bale of coastal hay will run about $100 here.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 13, 2013)

*Dang, you guys are so lucky! That is SO cheap! We don't even have the option of big round bales here. They don't exist! I wish they did, I'd love to save money! I hate that Cali is SO expensive. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 13, 2013)

Dang we are paying 350.00 a ton or 22.50 a bale or more..... grass mix is 20.00 or more,  grass hay ( local stuff) 11.00 a bale...

The prices are sky high and don't look to be coming down!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jan 22, 2013)

I had someone offer to bring me round bales of timothy grass, but I have no way to feed something that big so I am buying Alfalfa - 10 bales at a time. Next summer when they cut again I have a line on some for 11.00 a bale, delivered and stacked. Hopefully I will have the money to buy about 5 tons and a place to store it. A bale lasts me 1.5 days so I go through alot of baled money.

Anytime I sell a goat the money goes to buy hay


----------

